# Packer week



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Man this could be the biggest Vikes/Pack game of all time and no one has a thread up????

Go get em Vikes.Vikes defensive line eats up Aroon Rogers.

Vikes 31.....Pack 17


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hello Ken. I agree this is a huge game. I will be rooting for the Pack as always, but it's tough to hope for Favre to fail. I'm still a fan no matter what team he plays for. As usual it should be an interesting game and a hard one to predict. The Pack usually struggles on the Queen's home turf, but I will say the Pack 28 Queens 24.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Can't wait! Making a turkey with all the trimmings tonight.

Favre kicks butt and Rogers looks like.......well, Rogers. 

Vikes 34 Pack 20


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Can't wait! Making a prime rib with all the trimmings tonight.

Rogers kicks butt and Favre looks like.......well, Favre in the metrodome.

Vikes 17 Pack 31

Favre wil be all jacked up and over throwing his receivers, right to the Pack DB's.
Favre 1 TD 3 INTs


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

This thread is making me hungry. I may have to take off early from work to get some ribs in the smoker. I am overloaded with peppers and tomatoes from the garden so I guess I will be making a lot of salsa.

MOB: Woodson will have 2 of those 3 interseptions.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I see this game being more about AP and than the quarterbacks. Both defenses are prepared for the quarterbacks, but everyone knows that the Vikes run through AP. If AP is on a role Favre will just hand-off and not give the Pack a chance to get an interception. 
It will be really interesting to see how the Pack's O-line performs against the Vikings D-line. With the Packs whole left side shifting because of Clifton's injury it will see if there is any problem with cohesion. IF their line doesn't hold Rodgers will be scrambling for his life. They might have to use a TE or FB to assist in blocking, reducing the amount of receiving targets that Rodgers has. Forte is really going to have to step-up to help take the pressure off of Rodgers. We might see him block, then leak out to catch the ball. 
With the Packs great corners playing Berrian and Rice closely hopefully Percy Harvin can light it up underneath.
I think it should be a grinder, but with the offensive line problems that the Packers have and the great running of AP I see the Vikes winning this one!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Funny stuff, MOB!

:beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The Packers O line will have it's hands full and it will be a true test for them. The queens O line is not the greatest though either, as Favre has been abused back there and the Packer 3-4 D is chomping at the bit to get at Favre and AP.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

drjongy said:


> Funny stuff, MOB!
> 
> :beer:


Thanks, sorry to cut and paste, but it all fit so well! We nixed the prime rib too, I don't want to be tending to that on the grill and miss any pregame. Barbeques in the crock pot will have to suffice for a main dish.

Having Favre QB for the enemy is a tough for a Packer fan. He's a traitor, but he has 12 million good reasons to play and a chance to get some revenge on TT for rejecting him. 12 million dollars to do something you love to do? Tough decision! NFL players, especially future HOF NFL players aren't used to rejection and someone telling them "no" for anything.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I heard a great analogy today:

Watching Favre is like watching an ex-girlfriend date an ugly guy! :lol:


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone recomend the best place in Grand Forks to watch the game??


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Senior Moment?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Doogie said:


> Anyone recomend the best place in Grand Forks to watch the game??


My house for turkey!!

Otherwise, Buffalo Wild Wings would be alright, probably pretty packed. The Plamakers bar at the Canad Inns has a bunch of TV's now and is a large place. Kelly's bar would be an alright spot too. The Bun is always fun. The Long Haul bar at the Hwy 2 and 29 truckstop isn't bad...kind of slow service.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow.....sounds like some great food tonight.I'm having antelope steaks.Filled my tag on Saturday.

Awesome weekend with the Vikes and Twins.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how the Pack's new 3-4 Defense works against the Vikes. I think AP had 192 yards against them the last time they met. I'm expecting a big game from Percy Harvin as well. I think he's good for 1 TD from a short pass from underneath the Pack's secondary.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Packer fans allowed at your place 
? lol ill probably check out the canadd or the long haul since they are probably the closest


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Forgot to mention, Long Haul is a smoking bar, Plamakers at Canad is non-smoking.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

ur gonna pass up a fresh cooked turkey??!!!!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

He never said if packer fans where allowed at his house or not


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice win for the Vikes.Rogers won't last half the seaon with the Pukes offensive line.He played well,but getting hit way to often.Couldn't believe McCarthy didn't give that tackle some help on Allen.

What a waste of a top notch defensive end in Kampman playing linebacker in a 3-4 defense.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> What a waste of a top notch defensive end in Kampman playing linebacker in a 3-4 defense.


Couldn't agree more. It was a good game as always. The Pack's O line really needs some help.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Exciting game for the most part, nice to see the ball find Berrian's hands and stay there. Favre went to him a lot, glad he's getting some use.

Damn good thing my league doesn't do -2 for a sack, as I had Rogers. I did appreciate the 380+ yards.

Now...back to Twins-related matters.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is the way it should go the rest of the season.....pick your poison.....stop AD and Favre picks you apart.No more stacking the box with 8 guys.Using 5 linebackers and 3 down lineman fills the running gaps,but it also opens up the secondary.

This is exactly why The Vikes went after Favre so hard to unretire. :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Nice win for the Vikes.Rogers won't last half the seaon with the Pukes offensive line.He played well,but getting hit way to often.Couldn't believe McCarthy didn't give that tackle some help on Allen.
> 
> What a waste of a top notch defensive end in Kampman playing linebacker in a 3-4 defense.


Thats a hard one to figure out, one of the best defensive lineman for getting sacks on the QB and they have him dropping back into coverage,, whats up with that ????


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

When your getting stomped by a "traitor" there isn't much else you can do but try to plug the holes. I'm glad you were able to stop AP... It made Brett look that much better. I will say that Rogers is going to be a tuff QB for anyone to stop as they build around him. He is a class act, no argument.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

drjongy said:


> Can't wait! Making a turkey with all the trimmings tonight.
> 
> Favre kicks butt and Rogers looks like.......well, Rogers.
> 
> Vikes 34 Pack 20


I hate to quote myself...........

Wow, what a Vikes win that was! The dome didn't have near as many packer fans as normal for that game, the whole place was pretty much purple.

Actually Rogers didn't play that bad.

What a game it's going to be when they're in Green Bay!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

That was a great game. Both teams fought to the end and that's all you can ask for. It was surprising to see that McCarthy didn't add assistance to the LTs with a FB or TE. He just left them out there alone for the most part. 
The Pack's new 3-4 Defense didn't get any real pressure on Favre, which was pretty surprising. I think any quarterback could make throws with the amount of time that Favre had. 
AP really didn't get going, but it was finally nice to see a quarterback be able to take advantage of defenses stacking the line to stop him.
What happened to Donald Driver in the end zone?! That was a sure touch down! I was just upset to see him so open. He catches that ball and it's a different ball game. 
I will admit, Aaron Rodgers is a stud. 9 sacks and some hurries and he still gets 384 yards and was only down by a touch down. He looks like a real competitor. It just makes it that much better for the showdown in Lambeau.. I don't know if he'll want to see any more of Jared Allen though...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

MOB said:


> Rogers kicks butt and Favre looks like.......well, Favre in the metrodome.
> 
> Vikes 17 Pack 31
> 
> ...


I always love that one!!!


----------

